# Who all play CHESS?



## mediator (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi guys,
 I was wondering who all here play CHESS? Also, I was wondering if we cud have some tournament or some kinda of fun like that! Wat say?


*Active members* who have been playing with me :
Rollercoaster
wizrulz
techgeek
planetcall


----------



## n2casey (Feb 18, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I was wondering who all here play CHESS? Also, I was wondering if we cud have some tournament or some kinda of fun like that! Wat say?


Do u?
I play CHESS.


----------



## mediator (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya I lil bit! 
PLease add me "*mediatorlord*" on ur yahoo id, if u wish to play online chess wimme! Believe me, that wud be fun. 

Also, I believe we can revive the "IRC channel" of digit to get some fun like this.

IRC channel : "irc.stardock.com/6667"
room : "#thinkdigit"

I hope there r more members who play CHESS!


----------



## n2casey (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ I will do & Ya me too, hope so.


----------



## Sykora (Feb 18, 2007)

I play chess too. Not much time for it now though. Pity IRC doesn't work for me.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 18, 2007)

*Me TOO*


----------



## casanova (Feb 18, 2007)

Even me


----------



## mediator (Feb 18, 2007)

It wud be nice if all of u can leave ur "yahoo ids" here so that I can add u!


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

I play chess on yahoo messenger with my friends everyday
I am sending you an invitation in yahoo mediator


----------



## subratabera (Feb 18, 2007)

Count me also...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 19, 2007)

me too add piyush6191 on yahoo and lets be

SHATRANJ KE KHILADI


----------



## mediator (Feb 22, 2007)

No one else?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

*Me too.. me too... me too...*

my yahoo id - rollercoaster26
i just created a group in YM called 'chess club' 

i recommend Kasparove chessmate too. get it here (9.6mb) (My version is 1.0.14)
but u have u share ur ip with the other player.. we can coordinate at yahoo chat.


----------



## yashved (Feb 22, 2007)

I also love to play chess....


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

one more chess player....


----------



## mediator (Feb 23, 2007)

It wud be a benevelont act if u 2 above leave ur "yahoo id" here !


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 23, 2007)

I am on.
My Y!ID: abhi_eternal


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> It wud be a benevelont act if u 2 above leave ur "yahoo id" here !



check ur pm


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 23, 2007)

*****...i donno how to play chess  *


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 23, 2007)

I play chess , but just two games daily


----------



## mediator (Feb 23, 2007)

2 games => daily? I play like once a week now. Recently played with @rollercoaster!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 23, 2007)

and i lost both 

dotn worry.. wont happen again.. i was not in the flow yesterday...


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2007)

@ssdivisiongermany1933 .....ur id plzzzz!


----------



## mr_jeewan_bisht (Feb 24, 2007)

I play Chess and make my mind frish and active.
__________
I play Chess and make my mind frish and active.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 24, 2007)

I too play  But I am one of the worst players amongst my friends  Almost all of them defeat me.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't we all set a time for playing chess. We can meet at www.zapak.com to play online...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> I too play  But I am one of the worst players amongst my friends  Almost all of them defeat me.


 
then lets play chess tuxfan

u will definately got ur first win of all time


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 26, 2007)

ya..i love to play chess on pc...with pals in free time..
my top score on yahoo..year before was 1698....
now i dont have much time to play online...
wat about u guys.....??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 26, 2007)

i have just started playing on yahoo


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 27, 2007)

Now Rarely. Used to play daily.


----------



## chesss (Feb 28, 2007)

> zapak.com/yahoo


ewww! 
Stop playing chess  on zapak and yahoo 

Try fics.com (free  internet chess server)
Download Babaschess client to play, and register on freechess.org for an userid.
You can login as a guest too , but then you won't get a rating  (which is most useful)
*Reasons for playing on FICS (only if you love chess)[/]
Lots!!
1. You can follow international matches  Live. that too with commentry and discussions with fellow users.
2. there are small tourneys running all the time. No rewards but its great fun
3. online lectures
4. customizable chess boards
5. much much better client like babaschess . totally customizable. 
Even though I haven't played for a long time now, chess was once an absolute obsession. Just check my  usename if you don't believe me *


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 3, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> then lets play chess tuxfan
> 
> u will definately got ur first win of all time



 Don't be under the impression that I never win  Even against my friends I win sometimes, but never easily 

But anyway, I can play with you too.


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2007)

thread  updated displaying the names of active members!


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2007)

My User Name Is My E-mail Id


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Mediator when do you come online??


----------



## mediator (Mar 22, 2007)

SOrry brother for the absence, but I cum mostly at night!


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

ok
thanks for telling


----------



## Ray (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey I wanna play too


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2007)

Just Defeated Tech Geek


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

I am the worst player around here 
i am just a begginer
hey ray what is ur email id???


----------



## Ray (Mar 23, 2007)

arunava_93


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 24, 2007)

I defeated Ray


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 28, 2007)

err.. is there a way we can do this anonymously. i can get every1's ip if i am chatting with Y! messenger. Does a client which supports http proxies exist? FICS is not allowing public email accounts. Couldn't register.
Ok, I'll figure out a way for doing Y! msngr anonymously. Will post here.
Any1 still playing?


----------



## chesss (Mar 28, 2007)

> Does a client which supports http proxies exist?


I am guessing here but try playing on FICS using one of their clients ( babaschess) . It probably doesn't support proxies but since it isn't p2p you would be anonymous (relatively speaking).


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 28, 2007)

EDIT: Yahoo sucks. I played a couple of games. Won a few. Lost one. But in the majority, the l0ser $cums when close to checkmate started bombing me with macromedia scripts which killed my session and yahoo forfeited my games and declared me as lost. Don't these guys just accept they are l0sers @$$H0L3$ %**!!!

Would be better if I can play with you guys sometime.
which chatroom @ yahoo?


----------



## chesss (Mar 30, 2007)

slowchess.com - correspondence chess interenet ishtyle. you play one move, the other player then moves (in 6 to 24 hrs!), then you play and so on 
-fantastic  for chess lovers, horrific for non-players.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 2, 2007)

another victory!


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

@roller : when do u come online now?


----------



## laptops4u (May 8, 2007)

i wana play 2


----------



## sivarap (May 8, 2007)

Like the other things in my life...My computer does(plays) it for me...


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

laptops4u said:
			
		

> i wana play 2


 No u can't if u don't leave ur ID behind.  U must add everyone here, who have given their IDs, to ur yahoo msngr.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 8, 2007)

Well I defeated Garry Kasparove 3 times in a row. (In the computer game Yaar!!!)


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

By using undo on a move everytime?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2007)

me too...its chessy_man2005


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 8, 2007)

@mediator

Nahi Yaar. In hard mode... U cant use undo.

I have readed a book on chess (Very good book indeed. And by that time I am undefeated.). OK 'qwerty' defeated me a year ago but after that I am undefeated.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 8, 2007)

yo guys.. i am back after a long break.. who wants to play chess.

Yahoo ID=rollercoaster26

btw i have ID for abhijeet, arunava, mediator and piyush in my messenger under 'digit chess club'
use *games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=ch&ss=1 to start yahoo chess


i am not usually online but i check regularly for offliners.. so please leave me a message if u want to play and we can setup time to meet online...


----------



## mediator (May 8, 2007)

^^ Hayila! Appointments needed to play with u.


----------



## subratabera (May 8, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> @mediator
> 
> Nahi Yaar. In hard mode... U cant use undo.
> 
> I have readed a book on chess (Very good book indeed. And by that time I am undefeated.). OK 'qwerty' defeated me a year ago but after that I am undefeated.


 Which book?????


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^ Hayila! Appointments needed to play with u.



Major embarrassment...


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 11, 2008)

Hell yes I play!!!! Chessmaster X fan here!!!!!


----------



## legolas (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow this is cool!! count me in!! AWESOMEEEEE
gmail: aragorn168b
yahoo: trinity_168b (i dont use yahoo for anything other than chess... so if u add me, pls ping me in gmail).

thks! lets play


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey nice thread... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif 
I play SHATRANJ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif... Chess *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif 
my favorite board game..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif
yahoo ID -  rockstar_chess


----------



## mediator (Feb 11, 2008)

U need to fill in the details like @legolas did, as asked on the first page.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

I play chess.. Love the game... But im not very good at it..


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

u have to play to get better


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bhai koi chess player abhi ek game khelega???? 
yahoo ID -  rockstar_chess
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## adi007 (Feb 12, 2008)

count me too...
yahoo id adithyau[at]yahoo[dot]co[dot]in
i dunno how to play chess in yahoo..i am just a n00b in IM,just got the net 2 days back..
BTW will it consume greater bandwidth coz i am on bandwidth diet(250 rs BSNL plan,just 1 GB limit


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2008)

nah chess wont use much b/w.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 17, 2008)

I enjoy the game . 
*My details:*
Y! :exx_2000 AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ okay added .. come online...


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 19, 2008)

^Thanks for the games Rockstar11 . Had tonnes of fun  

Im online on Y! if anyone interested. Its a hartal in Kerala so Kind of free today.


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 19, 2008)

*www.bigfishgames.com/download-games/1228/warchess/index.html
is a very good chess game. Though, i don't play it often.14 wins in 18 games is my stats in this game...


----------



## anarchist (Feb 21, 2008)

my yahoo id:
*anarchist_india*


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2008)

I always wanted to play chess! But I couldnt learn it still.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm always in the IRC channel when Im online so you can check there. I'd be more than happy to pass on a few tricks. You need to play to get better. try the Vista Chess or GNUchess at Easy levels for beginner.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips exx_2000. Maybe some more of you can help me on it. Should I buy any book on chess?


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 22, 2008)

> Thanks for the tips exx_2000. Maybe some more of you can help me on it. Should I buy any book on chess?



No . Beginners should never buy books on chess. First understand the rules. You don't need a chess book for that. Play with the computer on beginner. You'll fail miserably until you start seeing moves like 1 move ahead and understand basic attack concepts. You can play with some friends also . Then dive into intermediate topics like. 

Forks, Pins, Discovered checks, etc 
How Open Space is Power 
Pawn Structure etc

Then go to advanced when confident and study the End game.  King Pawn games


----------



## jxcess (Feb 22, 2008)

why don't u  guys play chess on the free internet chess server (www.freechess.org) ? Its a billion times better & more popular than yahoo. also there are chances u'll come across a professional chess player.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks D1g1t , Quiz_master , Medialord for the games. Enjoyed the chess. 


> why don't u guys play chess on the free internet chess server (www.freechess.org) ? Its a billion times better & more popular than yahoo. also there are chances u'll come across a professional chess player.


Does that site support rankings? Also multiple players and spectators?


----------



## jxcess (Mar 5, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Thanks D1g1t , Quiz_master , Medialord for the games. Enjoyed the chess.
> 
> Does that site support rankings? Also multiple players and spectators?



man,that & everything related to chess is supported on fics. it's the best site to play chess. u'll find everything there frm *multiple players & spectators to free lectures, tournaments, chess news updates, real time online chess chat discussions*. It has multiple channels where u can chat about chess or other related/ non related activity. Trust me (someone who is a real chess fan). I've been playing there a long time, u'll forget yahoo once u play chess on fics. Its even *listed on wikipedia*. the site is maintained by a team of professionals and it *runs on unix*. to play on the site u will first have to dwnld one their interfaces or u can use their java platform-independent console which will run within ur browser. u'll find many unix like console commands also being supported. the admins on the site *maintain the site 24x7*. any grievances are immediately resolved. but there is a  catch even though fics is free its not easy to register with just any yahoo or hotmail id. this is to prevent ppl from cheating by using multiple accounts. so u can register by using an id which is not very common, like maybe ur mtnl or bsnl email id or maybe ur office id.


----------

